# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Նուռ մրգի պահանջարկը

## Leto

Նուռը, որպես միրգ մեր տնտեսության գյուղատնտեսության բնագավառի զարգացումը խթանող հրատապ թեմա է:
Նռան պահանջարկ,այս տերմինը վերածած թվի ինչքան կլինի?

----------

